# What Is The Next Step?



## Mufasa (23/6/14)

So I have been vaping for just over a month. The MVP with the MPT3 is great, but now I am wondering what the next step should be. I am not even sure if there should be a next step. I have tried about 12 different juices, but I must admit that nothing I have tasted yet, compares to VM juices.
Now my question. Spend money on testing more juices on my current setup or spend money on a new device. Mech, Mod, Dripper or something else? I would love to start building my own coils, but I can do that on the MPT3 anyway. Is a dripper's quality of vape really that different? Is a mech really going to give me such a different experience to what I currently have? There are a lot of people on the forum with lots of experience and it is almost as if I want to ask you: "If you had to start over, what would you have done differently?" I can see how this hobby can easily become a bottomless pit and I really don't want to waste money on something if it is not really going to give me something better than I already have.

Yes, ultimately I also want a Reo, but I am not there yet. I have no problem continuing with my current setup and maye just adding another MPT3 or battery, but I am scared that I am missing out on something great and don't even know it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (23/6/14)

hi @Mufasa 

id suggest you try someones mech first with a dripper/rba and then decide for yourself

i recall @Rob Fisher swearing by the nautilus and that nothing in the world could come close to it, until he got his first RBA 

so yes, the setup you have is good, and if works why change it?

but then the question comes in, how much better can it get, and my answer is, VERY

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (23/6/14)

Hi @Mufasa 

You ask a very good question indeed. 

The MVP/mPT3 is a great combination. If its working for you then there is no need for a next step. If it gives you enough flavour and throat hit then why do you need anything else?

When i was on the MVP/mPT2 I wanted more throat hit. So I started recoiling my mPT2 tanks with cotton wicks. It gave me a bit more flavour and a bit more throat hit and allround better performance. But I still wanted more throat hit. 

Then I got the humble simple IGO-L dripper and was astounded at the difference in flavour and throat hit with the same juice. That was what I liked for throat hit. Easily 2 or 3 times more throat hit than my recoiled mPT2 tanks. 

Only problem with dripping is its not a convenient solution, so thats why I went for the REO. It gives me that same dripping flavour and throat hit but has the convenience of a tank. 

Perhaps you should try arrange to have a vape on someones well set up dripper or REO to experience what its like. If you like it, thrn I would say go REO - for the convenience. If not, stay on what you are on. 

Just to add, my mom cant stand my dripper or REO. She says its way too harsh for her. She is happy on her mPT2 tanks and Spinner batts 

Hope this helps you a bit

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/6/14)

Mufasa said:


> Yes, ultimately I also want a Reo, but I am not there yet. I have no problem continuing with my current setup and maye just adding another MPT3 or battery, but I am scared that I am missing out on something great and don't even know it.


 
You are missing out… you should go direct to a REO and bypass the other in-between steps if you want to save money… but if you don’t then you need to go the 18650 route and get a Nautilus Tank and a Kayfun Lite or Russian to start playing with coils and wicks and stuff!

I would also suggest getting an iGo-L Dripper.

Recommendation for an 18650 device would be the SID for a cost effect choice or a Sigelei 20W if money isn’t an issue.

Same story with the Kayfun or Russian… clone or original… every single clone without exception and I have tried 5 different ones (both Russians and Kayfuns) have varied from really kak to pretty good but they have all leaked. Only my Russian 91% Original works perfectly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (23/6/14)

From an economics point of view @Mufasa, skip the "snake and ladders" of all the mechs, mods, rda's and rba's and go straight for a Reo, but thats just my opinion.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (23/6/14)

I went from mPT2 to Reo/Reomizer, which was also my first time coil building. Have not been sorry for one second.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mufasa (23/6/14)

Hi Guys. Thank you very much for this information - really appreciated. I had a meeting in Claremont earlier and thought, why not pop into Vape MOB to have a look around. What wonderful assistance from @Chop007 .
We had a look at everything and he even showed me how to rebuild a coil on a MPT3. He then showed me the trident and also built a coil on that one. I must admit the vape is completely different from the MPT3. The taste is awesome and the amount of vapor is insane. Well that sold me. I got some Kanthal and some newfound experience and I am ready to build my first coil. I know it is not a Reo yet, but all in good time. I got back to the office and attached the Trident to my MVP. It works like a bomb. It is actually very little money spent for a completely different vaping experience.

Thank you yet again for all your assistance. Lets see how this goes.

I also got some Ecto Plasma. Don't ask me to describe it as I have no idea what to call this flavour. It does taste great though.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Riaz (23/6/14)

lovely stuff @Mufasa 

what ohm coil are you running in the trident now?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mufasa (23/6/14)

@Riaz it is a 1.7Ω single coil.


----------



## Chop007 (23/6/14)

Mufasa said:


> Hi Guys. Thank you very much for this information - really appreciated. I had a meeting in Claremont earlier and thought, why not pop into Vape MOB to have a look around. What wonderful assistance from @Chop007 .
> We had a look at everything and he even showed me how to rebuild a coil on a MPT3. He then showed me the trident and also built a coil on that one. I must admit the vape is completely different from the MPT3. The taste is awesome and the amount of vapor is insane. Well that sold me. I got some Kanthal and some newfound experience and I am ready to build my first coil. I know it is not a Reo yet, but all in good time. I got back to the office and attached the Trident to my MVP. It works like a bomb. It is actually very little money spent for a completely different vaping experience.
> 
> Thank you yet again for all your assistance. Lets see how this goes.
> ...


Hey there @Mufasa, it was brilliant to meet you in person, thanks for coming to our store, so nice when you can sit down and show guys how to do coils, it gives me great joy. By the look in your eyes I can see you are going to absolutely love building various coil designs. 

You have taken the blue pill, lets see how deep the rabbit hole goes. Thanks for your awesome support, pop in anytime.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Metal Liz (23/6/14)

Hey @Chop007, i think we need to have a sit down teaching lesson in the View aswell

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (23/6/14)

Mufasa said:


> @Riaz it is a 1.7Ω single coil.


awesomeness

you are heading on a journey that i promise you you going to enjoy

different coils/ coil setups/ resistances/ airhole size etc etc etc

which is going to lead you to buying a mech mod soon  to power that trident properly

but for now, before the roller coaster starts and its too lekker to jump off, make the best of that mvp for as long as you can

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Riaz (23/6/14)

Metal Liz said:


> Hey @Chop007, i think we need to have a sit down teaching lesson in the View aswell


private party?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mufasa (23/6/14)

Awesome @Chop007 ! It was great to meet you too and thanks for all the great help. It is almost like I am starting all over again. I am supposed to be at the running club tonight, but I think my hammy is going (lie!!). I will have to rest this serious injury and spend some quality time at home.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz (23/6/14)

Riaz said:


> private party?


 
the more the merrier 

and you can come test out some of the Just B juices @Riaz

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (23/6/14)

not that i think you need any coil building teaching @Riaz hahaha, you're already a pro

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mufasa (23/6/14)

@Riaz has your mother ever told you that you are a bad influence?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (23/6/14)

Metal Liz said:


> the more the merrier
> 
> and you can come test out some of the Just B juices @Riaz


hmm that sounds like a plan

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Riaz (23/6/14)

Metal Liz said:


> not that i think you need any coil building teaching @Riaz hahaha, you're already a pro


 
no ways, im still very wet behind the ears

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Riaz (23/6/14)

Mufasa said:


> @Riaz has your mother ever told you that you are a bad influence?


im just stating the obvious bro

its inevitable

im just giving you a friendly heads up LOL

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Chop007 (23/6/14)

Metal Liz said:


> Hey @Chop007, i think we need to have a sit down teaching lesson in the View aswell


Awesome @Metal Liz any time, your an absolute legend and I can see you are going to go far with your incredible vaping spirit. Anything you ever need, I am there like a bear, on like a scone.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER (23/6/14)

@Mufasa, if I could share my personal experience with you it would be... Enjoy every step of your journey, I started on the Twist to a MVP and I'm now on a Sigelei 20w. If you slowly build up your experience and MOD level you learn to appreciate the mod your going to next. Each jump is an experience and will make you enjoy your venture. With the vape world growing so fast you will appreciate the best once you get there! 
I have recently purchased a kayfun original and a Russian 91% black edition but have not used either RBAS yet but know my end result will be a REO!
Enjoy the experimenting and learn what's best for you

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Silver (23/6/14)

Congrats @Mufasa 
Glad you got sorted and tried it out before buying
What I like is how you gave us all the feedback afterward. 

And well done @Chop007 !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adksuperman (23/6/14)

@Mufasa, well done on the new gear! Can't believe that it's already a month ago when you shared some of your twisp juice with me at the vape meet as my juice had run out 

I have also gotten around to coiling the trident that I bought at the meet, at 1.5 Ω it blows my (PT2, iClear16, iClear30 and mPT3) clear out of the water.

I smell upgrades coming around pay day...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## PeterHarris (23/6/14)

Metal Liz said:


> Hey @Chop007, i think we need to have a sit down teaching lesson in the View aswell


oh, am i sensing a bit of intrigue from your side.... are you on the edge of slapping a RDA/RBA on your MVP

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

